# Wooden Radiator Covers



## Ken G (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm working on building a wooden radiator cover, with two cabinets on either end of the cover. 
Due to space limitations, I will have very little clearance between the radiator and the wooden skeleton of the wooden cover.

What do you recommend I can use to protect the wood from drying/cracking where there is little space from the radiator?

I'd considered tar paper, or a solid aluminum strip (expensive)...

Wondering if there are any other options?


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

bad idea imo. but if your going to any way use sheet metal and riviting to make an interior box.


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm not sure about this but this is how I understand it: Metal has the ability to transfer heat. It doesn't trap the heat inside the box. A wood radiator cover would have significant R value; in other words, it will trap heat in. This is not only inefficient from a heating stand point but will cause problems with warping/possibly cracking. I would think you would definitely need a sheet metal box inside to direct air flow, not unlike the boot that would direct forced air heat from under a cabinet.


----------



## Ken G (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the input - - Just to clarify - The whole front of the cover will be open with metal grating. I do want to make sure that I'm not significantly reducing the heat that the unit produces (though I think that some heat loss might be unavoidable). 
Seems that the concensus is that any exposed would should be wrapped in metal. An expensive option, but if it helps to increase the heating efficiency, it's worth it.

Thanks again - - Really appreciate the input.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Radiator (cover) will restrict radiation so..*

As was suggested make a sheet metal box on the back and sides to prevent heat transfer to the wood. Remember that warm air rises so encourage that by leaving holes at the bottom or even a small fan like from a computer at the bottom will force the air up the back and over the top. You will be restricting the "radiation" area by covering the unit. Now I'm imagining an old steam radiator, whereas you may have a base board heater...i don't know, but the principles are the same. A photo would be helpful.
 bill


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

personally i would not build a box to trap any more heat inside then necessary. build an open frame design out of wood (6/4) with good jointery - probably pegged mortise and tenon. then place your grating inside the framework. the installation is just as critical as the construction methods. figure a way to allow it to float as much as possible between the existing cabinets. and, i would probably try things temporary like until i'm sure it will stay intact. if i were going to line anything it would be the adjacent solid surfaces (back wall or side cabinets).


----------



## Culley (Aug 20, 2011)

*Radiator Covers*

Wooden radiator covers can be purchased at www.cbradiatorcovers.com.


----------



## bueller427 (Jun 23, 2010)

temp shield...Thats what i use here's my website : www.fbnwoodworks.com


----------

